# Eternal Darkness



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

I was going to, but I found them to be a little too soft for my haunt. Although, I could use them for the main entrance way. Thanks for bringing this up because it would have never crossed my mind to use them for an entrance way to a haunt.


----------

